# Colorado Springs bike shops?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll be in Colorado Springs next week for a hockey tournament.

Other than Colorado Cyclist, are there any bike shops worth checking out? Any shops that have vintage, track or fixed parts would be a big plus....

Thanks


----------



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Old Towne Bike Shop, S Tejon, downtown more or less. good guys.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Kaparzo said:


> Old Towne Bike Shop, S Tejon, downtown more or less. good guys.



Agree with Old Town. Also Pro Cycling is excellent. I recently bought an Orbea from them; their level of service is superb and they have a pretty extensive line of road bikes...Orbea, Trek, Giant, Scott, Felt, BMC.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

ltspd1 said:


> Agree with Old Town. Also Pro Cycling is excellent. I recently bought an Orbea from them; their level of service is superb and they have a pretty extensive line of road bikes...Orbea, Trek, Giant, Scott, Felt, BMC.



Should have mentioned they're located on N. Chesnut which is off of Garden of the Gods Rd., just west of I-25


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Not much*

You're not going to find shops in the Springs that cater to retro or vintage. If you are willing to drive a little, 90 minutes or so, you'll find a retro heaven at Cycle Analyst in Denver, http://www.cycleanalystinc.com/. If you drive a little further, you can check out Vecchios in Boulder or even the Sports Recycler in Boulder. Both have some interesting stuff. Sports Recycler is hit or miss depending on what they have on consignment, but I have bought some interesting stuff there over the years.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Brians Bike Shop next to CTS Training is a intresting shop.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

There is a performance bike there too isn't there? I never make it past CC personally. Performance is a great place to stop if they have a coupon. I love their superlite tubes, but refuse to pay the shipping on them. CC is sort of a disapointment IMHO. They have a few bikes and parts up front, but most everything is in the back. The can go get it to show you stuff in the catalog.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for all the help.

I visited Old Town, Criterium(they were 1/2 mile from my hotel and they opened at 8 am:thumbsup: ), Bicycle Village and Colorado Cyclist....I also check out the 7-11 Velodrome


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Is the trounement at the rink in the Mall?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Some of the games were but we had 3 games at the rink next to the World Arena and one game at Memorial Park right next to the Velodrome


----------

